

Show HN: Election Lie Graph - ZaneClaes
http://liegraph.com/

======
Randgalt
What does "weighted lies" mean? What is the weighting? The bottom graph splits
close to 50-50.

~~~
ZaneClaes
I explain the weighting in the right-side. Each lie is on a scale of 1-5,
based upon the source, where "true" is a 3. So, a weighted lie means that a 5
is worth more than a 4. Whereas, an unweighted lie means that a 4 and a 5 are
the same.

